# Relationship on Pause



## AheadOfMyAge (Feb 12, 2012)

Long story - here goes.

I've been with a girl I met at college for over 2 years. We're both 20 now. After being together for 8 months, we began living together. She's currently 2 months pregnant, I make enough to support a family without struggling much.

I bought an engagement ring and planned to marry her, up until last week.

Call it hormones or whatever, but we began bickering through little problems in our relationship. 


3+ years ago, she was in a relationship with someone who became a celebrity. She stopped contacting him months after dating when she realized how much it bothered me. She's gone behind my back a few times and contacted him since, however, we've always pulled through it. 

She wakes up the other day and tells me she cheated on me in her dream with him. Says it was a nightmare. Cool. While I was at work, she posts on his FB Fan-Page how much she missed him and still loves him and listed her number.

She deleted the trail left on her page but due to Facebook's awesome privacy "____ posted on ____'s page: _________". Sweet. 

I confronted her about it, and she deleted it off his page, and denied those feelings about him. Tells me she only loves me and doesn't know what she was thinking.


I don't want to be in a relationship with someone who has feelings for someone else. I don't want to be with her knowing she'd rather be with him. If he wasn't famous and too occupied with everyone else, I wouldn't be the one in the picture.

What's stopping me from leaving is the baby and the fact that I miss what we were.


I need advice. I'm tired of being lied to, and I refuse to be in second place.


----------



## 5stringpicker (Feb 11, 2012)

Your in deep sheet with her pregnant. Its the F'ing you're going to get for the F'ing you got. Hopefully its your kid you'll be paying for for the next 18 or so years. 
Sounds like this girl has every quality I'd would want in a woman. Dishonesty, disloyalty; you name it. Don't worry, as soon as you turn your back, she’ll be in contact with him.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Dude you`re already screwed because you got her pregnant.
Don`t screw yourself even more by marrying this girl.

Split up with her, do not be there when the child is born, DNA paternity test before you agree to any support or parenthood.

Cover your ass, you`re too young and she`s too immature.


----------

